#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Lister Utrecht zoekt Arabisch/ Berbers sprekende Persoonlijk Begeleider (HBO MWD of HBO-V)

## Lister

Zie website Lister voor volledige vacaturetekst: Vacatures - Lister 

ListerLocatie Noordoost biedt zowel beschermd wonen- als ambulante begeleiding aan clinten die zelfstandig wonen. Het beschermd wonen vindt met name plaats in individuele een- of tweepersoonswoningen. Locatie Noordoost biedt daarnaast ook begeleiding aan clinten met een forensische achtergrond. In Noordoost zijn we bezig met de ontwikkeling van een Interculturele Familie Ondersteunende Woonvorm voor mannen met psychotische kwetsbaarheid.

*Functieomschrijving
*Je bent het eerste aanspreekpunt en de eerstverantwoordelijke voor de realisatie van de individuele zorgverlening van een aantal clinten, ambulant en later ook in de Familie Ondersteunende Woonvorm. .Je stelt in samenspraak met de clint een persoonlijk begeleidingsplan op. De begeleiding is gericht op herstel, het vergroten van de zelfredzaamheid en het voorkomen van terugval c.q. opname van de clint en het ondersteunen van familierelaties- en contacten. In de veranderende context heb je een cordinerende rol in de integrale zorgketen van behandeling, rehabilitatie en herstel van de clint. Samenwerken en afstemmen met de formele en informele netwerken rondom de clint doe je van nature.

*Functie-eisen
*Als Persoonlijk Begeleider beschik je over een relevante beroepsopleiding op hbo-niveau (HBO-V of gelijkwaardig) en enkele jaren ervaring in het werken in de psychiatrie en herstelondersteunende zorg. Je hebt affiniteit en ervaring met intercultureel werken. Het spreken van talen zoals Arabisch, Berbers of Turks is een pr.
Je gelooft in de kracht van de Herstelvisie en je onderschrijft de uitgangspunten van de participatiewet. Voor deze functie word er van je verwacht dat je zowel zelfstandig als in teamverband kunt werken. Met het oog op de belangen van onze clinten begrijp je dat een flexibele houding wordt gevraagd bijvoorbeeld als het gaat om werkstijlen, werktijden, werkplek, taken, rollen etc. Je bent bereid om onregelmatige diensten te verrichten.

*Arbeidsvoorwaarden
*De salariring vindt plaats volgens FWG groep 45. Deze schaal kent een maximum van € 3.045,- bruto per maand bij een 36-urige werkweek. Arbeidsvoorwaarden zijn volgens de CAO-GGZ waaronder een eindejaaruitkering van 7,75% en opname in het pensioenfonds Zorg en Welzijn. Wij bieden uitgebreide scholingsmogelijkheden en een ruime reiskostenvergoeding woon/werk. De aanstelling is vooralsnog voor de duur van een jaar.

*Informatie & Sollicitatie
*Voor meer informatie over de functie, zie het functieprofiel van Persoonlijk Begeleider.
Voor overige vragen kun je contact opnemen met Alex Roomer (locatiehoofd) of met Karianne Vogel (cordinator zorg)
(030) 292 04 98.

Een testonderzoek kan onderdeel uitmaken van de sollicitatieprocedure.

Reageren kan tot: 25 juli a.s.
Gesprekken vinden in augustus plaats.

----------

